# duvet covers with button closings



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

I've just spent the last two hours sewing in 2 zippers to replace the buttons on my duvets. No matter where i position them on my bed my feet keep getting stuck in the holes. Any suggestions besides zipper closures? What a pain!!! :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Would something like Velcro do the job.


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

We make quilted duvet covers. Instead of zippers which will scratch you eventually... or Velcro that gathers thread in the wash ... We simple sew in 2 inch wide by 5 inch long ties spaced evenly. You can tie them in in bows and they look cute. you can use compliment colors or the same material. If you don't want to go to the trouble of sewing them you can just sew in ribbons.


----------



## barbhb (May 18, 2013)

Snaps work well if you use sturdy ones.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

turn it around and have the holes at the top.

I said to my OH" you have the Doona on upside down, the frill is at the bottom"

his reply "What is a frill?'


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Over the year sewing custom orders for a bed and bath boutique, I've sewn hundreds of duvet covers.....all with the nylon coil (dress quality) zipper in either the long side or the foot end.

I would not recommend Velcro, it is hard and gathers dust in the hooks very fast. I have also inserted the little snaps, about 7" - 8" inches apart and finally, ties a fairly new return (it was very popular many years ago).

I still use the narrow coil nylon zipper in my own, I've never had to replace any. The cover has worn out before the zipper.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

All my button ones have the buttons on the inside, so that the facing folds up to button inside the cover.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

cakes said:


> turn it around and have the holes at the top.
> 
> I said to my OH" you have the Doona on upside down, the frill is at the bottom"
> 
> his reply "What is a frill?'


Pardon my sense of humor, but I hope you were woman enough to show him. *snicker*


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Joan H said:


> Pardon my sense of humor, but I hope you were woman enough to show him. *snicker*


our days of frills have long past, but he will not die wondering!

LOL


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

They are a pain. I do have some "envelope duvet covers" which have deep flap over at the bottom. Fortunately I do not have the foot tangle problem. Somehow duvet covers turn themselves inside out in the wash. So they go back on inside out


----------



## OuroPreto (Jun 28, 2013)

I bought some press studs on a tape for duvets. (Still haven't used it though, the duvet needs replacing anyway)!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> All my button ones have the buttons on the inside, so that the facing folds up to button inside the cover.


When I was stationed in Germany the only ones I would buy would be the ones with the buttons on the inside! More than 25 years later they are still doing great!


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you all for your suggestions. The ribbon idea sounds nice but since the buttons are not at the edge but about 6" mid cover I think I would have the same issue w my feet. Snaps I have ado tried but that needs sewing also so I guess I will have to use zippers have a great day hope it warms up was 46 degrees this morning when dh and I took a walk. Doesn't the weather know its may 29?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

sandraj said:


> Thank you all for your suggestions. The ribbon idea sounds nice but since the buttons are not at the edge but about 6" mid cover I think I would have the same issue w my feet. Snaps I have ado tried but that needs sewing also so I guess I will have to use zippers have a great day hope it warms up was 46 degrees this morning when dh and I took a walk. Doesn't the weather know its may 29?


Sandra I'm further up from you and the weather here was a bit nippy to. I'm up and out at 6 am so the sun even isn't shinning yet. Just a bit cold but oh so nice. I hate the heat. I would go with the zippers to I love the covers but I hate that the quilt on the inside moves all over the place.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

My first thought - "turn it around". LOL



cakes said:


> turn it around and have the holes at the top.
> 
> I said to my OH" you have the Doona on upside down, the frill is at the bottom"
> 
> his reply "What is a frill?'


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

When I make them I put the opening up the side & then sew on press studs.The ones we were given 50 years ago as wedding presents used tape ties.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Sandra I'm further up from you and the weather here was a bit nippy to. I'm up and out at 6 am so the sun even isn't shinning yet. Just a bit cold but oh so nice. I hate the heat. I would go with the zippers to I love the covers but I hate that the quilt on the inside moves all over the place.


I've seen them done with ribbon ties on the duvet and the inner blanket at the corners, so you can tie the 2 layers together. I think Martha Stewart might have had a method for the same. I often safety pin the two edges that are hidden beneath the footboard for exactly that reason!

Edit:
Sheesh - I just searched for the Martha Stewart version. In the "old days," her site had wonderful, very complete instructions for making things. Now you get one short paragraph. Guess she wants us to buy her magazines! Or her ready-made duvet covers.
http://www.marthastewart.com/273223/homemade-duvet-cover


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

velcro works well


sandraj said:


> I've just spent the last two hours sewing in 2 zippers to replace the buttons on my duvets. No matter where i position them on my bed my feet keep getting stuck in the holes. Any suggestions besides zipper closures? What a pain!!! :hunf: :hunf:


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

thanks i just went to the link. I've made duvet covers in the past and the truth is until this recent purchase all had zippers. My daughter's linen has ties and it is adorable but they are positioned at the end not in the middle of the blanket cover I did not want to close up one seam and rip open another. It looks fine with the zipper but it was very time consuming. Thanks for the responses from those that came after i thanked everyone this morning!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I love the idea of the ties!! Seems the perfect solution to me.


----------

